# Contaminaton Concerns



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read on herbs and insecti spraying and sprayers.

Regards,Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal//article/contamination_concerns/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great read, but honestly, I'm getting exposure to herbicides. 
Good thing is I only spray em 2-3 x year


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The guy that owned the elevator years ago couldn't even handle a sealed bag of Dyfonate without getting sick. Depends on what your using but some of it is really nasty.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

mlappin said:


> The guy that owned the elevator years ago couldn't even handle a sealed bag of Dyfonate without getting sick. Depends on what your using but some of it is really nasty.


Paraquat sticks in my mind, it scares the sh*t out of me. An exposure that is lethal is just that, there is nothing a hospital can offer other than pallative care


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry to get off topic, I cant get shout box to work. Anybody remember topic and location of post about not being able to sell hay after spraying with grazon? Something in warning label, also, are their any other herbicides with same warning?


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

How to kill Briars Mr Hayward, Link attached

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/19282-how-to-kill-briars/?view=findpost&p=94764&hl=label

CW


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

The only thing I see is a warning about using the manure from animals that have feeding on hay that has been treated with Grazon.

As far as CRP land it said to check the CRP agreement and see if the treated product can be used.

Grazon P&D Label

http://www.beyondpesticides.org/dow/indepth/labels/grazon%20P%2BD.pdf

Grazon Label

http://msdssearch.dow.com/PublishedLiteratureDAS/dh_07be/0901b803807bec98.pdf?filepath=ca/pdfs/noreg/010-21463.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

•

cut and pasted from the label

Picloram is persistent and will carryover. It is recommended that any products containing picloram not

be used in areas treated with this product during the previous season.

I think and its me thinking that if you sell the hay tell the buyer up front its been sprayed with Grazon and dont let the animals crap or use the crap in the backer or mater patch.

CW


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

That is what they said up our way with picloram but sometimes people forgot to tell . Some of these vegetables cost 10 to 20 thousand per acre to put out and require days upon days of labor .... antibiotic residuals got out of wack in the dairy industry took years to build back consumer confidence . Running a haybaler is not is not subject to USDA regulation or inspections .


----------

